# Maximizing Fuel Economy on 2000 Maxima



## Riktoven (Apr 8, 2005)

Assuming that I have a new air filter and properly inflated tires, what else can I do to improve the gas mileage on my car?

I'm getting 21mpg with my driving evenly split between city and highway. I like this car a lot more than my old Camry, but man is it thirsty.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

Riktoven said:


> Assuming that I have a new air filter and properly inflated tires, what else can I do to improve the gas mileage on my car?
> 
> I'm getting 21mpg with my driving evenly split between city and highway. I like this car a lot more than my old Camry, but man is it thirsty.


automatic or manual transmissions? whats your driving habit like?


----------



## Riktoven (Apr 8, 2005)

am3rican said:


> automatic or manual transmissions? whats your driving habit like?




Automatic


My driving habits? Not the greatest...I've been trying to ease off the gas but this car is soooo fun.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

Riktoven said:


> Automatic
> 
> 
> My driving habits? Not the greatest...I've been trying to ease off the gas but this car is soooo fun.


well those two factors mentioned are the root cause of poor gas mileage. the maxima auto is rated at 19 mpg for city and 25 for highway I believe. people generally do not get the rated gas mileage. so the mileage you are getting is about average. you could improve gas mileage by getting a K&N air filter and getting new spark plugs (if they are old). A buddy of mine has a ford explorer and puts this stuff called Zmax in it and he swears by it. he claims he gets better gas mileage. however, its $40-50.


----------



## Riktoven (Apr 8, 2005)

am3rican said:


> well those two factors mentioned are the root cause of poor gas mileage. the maxima auto is rated at 19 mpg for city and 25 for highway I believe. people generally do not get the rated gas mileage. so the mileage you are getting is about average. you could improve gas mileage by getting a K&N air filter and getting new spark plugs (if they are old). A buddy of mine has a ford explorer and puts this stuff called Zmax in it and he swears by it. he claims he gets better gas mileage. however, its $40-50.




The sticker on the car said 21mpg/28mpg

I figured with my driving split evenly between highway and city that I'd be able to at least do 24mpg.

Anyone know if that cyclone thing from sharper image actually increases horsepower and gas mileage, or is it just a gimmick?


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

Riktoven said:


> The sticker on the car said 21mpg/28mpg
> 
> I figured with my driving split evenly between highway and city that I'd be able to at least do 24mpg.
> 
> Anyone know if that cyclone thing from sharper image actually increases horsepower and gas mileage, or is it just a gimmick?


i guess you're right, but keep in mind those stickers are never right. always adjust by 3 mpg. so its 18/25. so you'll average around 21/22 mpg. there are studies that show the cyclone actually worses gas mileage


----------

